# Where the fuck is Tidworth?



## madzone (May 24, 2006)

What's the nearest proper place? I can't find it on a map - multimap denies all knowldege of the place.


----------



## felixthecat (May 24, 2006)

Here you go -

"Tidworth is a town in south-east Wiltshire, England with a growing civilian population. Situated at the eastern edge of Salisbury Plain, it is approximately 10 miles west of Andover, 12 miles south of Marlborough, 24 miles south of Swindon, 15 miles north by north-east of Salisbury and 6 miles east of Amesbury. "

You going there to play polo or summat?

http://www.britinfo.net/index_Tidworth.htm


----------



## laptop (May 24, 2006)

Here


----------



## Dru (May 24, 2006)

...or here it is on multimap  

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse....able=&ovtype=&keepicon=true&zm=1&scale=200000


----------



## madzone (May 24, 2006)

Multimap told me tidworth was in finland


----------



## madzone (May 24, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> You going there to play polo or summat?
> 
> http://www.britinfo.net/index_Tidworth.htm




Middle boy is playing chess.


----------



## madzone (May 24, 2006)

Which of the above towns would be the nicest to stay in, in peoples' opinion?


----------



## Jografer (May 24, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Multimap told me tidworth was in finland


......now that would be a bugger..... no mate, you need to go back to Helsinki, take the 3rd exit off the ring-road, keep going for 1118 miles until you hit the M25, then ......


----------



## ginger_syn (May 24, 2006)

I used to live there it was horrible


----------



## laptop (May 24, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Which of the above towns would be the nicest to stay in, in peoples' opinion?



A very long time since I've been to any except Swindon - which I would recommend avoiding. 

Salisbury and Marlborough will be the prettiest.


----------



## felixthecat (May 24, 2006)

laptop said:
			
		

> A very long time since I've been to any except Swindon - which I would recommend avoiding.
> 
> Salisbury and Marlborough will be the prettiest.



Agreed. 

Swindon's sole purpose is to make everywhere else look better.


----------



## laptop (May 24, 2006)

felixthecat said:
			
		

> Agreed.
> 
> Swindon's sole purpose is to make everywhere else look better.



Except Mansfield. Whose sole purpose...


----------



## Dru (May 24, 2006)

Swindon _does_ have the Magic Roundabout...

http://www.swindonweb.com/life/lifemagi0.htm


...which I encountered once when I drove through that town.

As Thomas Beecham said, "One should try everything in life except incest and morris dancing."

He should have added "...and Swindon."


----------



## Iam (May 24, 2006)

madzone said:
			
		

> Middle boy is playing chess.



I can't believe no one spotted Madzone's attempted transmission of secret codes here.

Honestly, slackers.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 25, 2006)

Either we had this thread before, and I'm suffering flashbacks, or Tidworth is the Berdmuda Triangle of the South West, as I'm sure was previously determined, and this thread is some kind of equally odd seepage from it's mysterious interior.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (May 25, 2006)

It's the Southern Gigafinal!

Run by Mike Basman, who is a brilliant chess organisers for juniors - and other than that, entirely mad.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (May 25, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Either we had this thread before, and I'm suffering flashbacks, or Tidworth is the Berdmuda Triangle of the South West, as I'm sure was previously determined, and this thread is some kind of equally odd seepage from it's mysterious interior.


If you put _tidworth chess_ into Google, you get an Urban75 thread....which then fails to materialise when you click on the link...


----------



## butterfly child (May 25, 2006)

There is a lovely hotel in Salisbury (well, I'm sure there are loads, but we've stayed in this one!) but I can't remember the name of it.. 

I'll Google for it, and then come back...


----------



## butterfly child (May 25, 2006)

I think it was this place, but can't be sure.. 

http://www.viclodge.co.uk/


----------



## madzone (May 25, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> If you put _tidworth chess_ into Google, you get an Urban75 thread....which then fails to materialise when you click on the link...


That was probably me at the same time last year 

I solved the problem then by getting his father to take him.


----------



## madzone (May 25, 2006)

butterfly child said:
			
		

> I think it was this place, but can't be sure..
> 
> http://www.viclodge.co.uk/


Thanks - I'll have a look at that


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 2, 2006)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> If you put _tidworth chess_ into Google, you get an Urban75 thread....which then fails to materialise when you click on the link...


Restored now...it was one of the 100,000 threads accidentally put in limbo that have to be individually and manually put back.....


----------



## madzone (Jun 3, 2006)

Burlimey! That's a bit of a  task.


----------

